# CMT Industrio Routing Table



## Frankg (Nov 15, 2008)

This is my first post and I am a newbie. This forum has already been extremely helpful and old threads on the CMT table convinced me to recently purchase the router table on Amazon.

I thought I would let interested members know that the CMT router table is currently on sale. They have it for $352.45 and you get an additional 15% off at check out, which brings the price of the table down to $299 plus change. I also had $75 in coupons, so it was a great price in the end.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I see the ENTIRE system is 299.99! You get the cabinet and all, with that top and fence it is a fantastic deal! I love the pivoting fence.

Included:

CMT 999.500.02 Industrio Router Table System With Precision Fence, Phenolic Insert, Cabinet, Zero Clearance Inserts, Centering Tool & Insert Plate With 2 Aluminum Rings


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

That's great Frankg

I love it when people get great deals  and looks like you got a good one.

Here's a link you may want to check out,, you can have the best of both worlds with the CMT router setup..


http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/9782-best-both-worlds.html

======






Frankg said:


> This is my first post and I am a newbie. This forum has already been extremely helpful and old threads on the CMT table convinced me to recently purchase the router table on Amazon.
> 
> I thought I would let interested members know that the CMT router table is currently on sale. They have it for $352.45 and you get an additional 15% off at check out, which brings the price of the table down to $299 plus change. I also had $75 in coupons, so it was a great price in the end.


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

I picked one up used but in perfect condition a couple of months ago. Pairing it with a Triton router makes for a nice little setup.


----------



## Hoyett (Oct 6, 2008)

I love my CMT table...

Hoyett


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Might I ask what you live/love about it?

Just curious.

Steve Bolton


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well I can answer what I like.

I have one that is near 4 years old, still stick flat.

I love a pivoting fence. Since many of the bits I use have bearings I find the pivoting fence is the fastest way to line up a fence for me.

It's solid phenolic and hard as a rock, try drilling into it you will see what I mean. I had to drill a hole to accommodate the large Milwaukee model for top of the table adjustments.

The table inserts stay put and pop in and out with no tool, I like that.

I love that I can use a fence insert that I custom make to the bit profile for a truly zero clearance fence.

Its thin and not 2" thick I find that simpler for certain attachments I use.

I do not care for the fence that much when having to attach both sides to the table. If that is going to be your main use and not in a pivoting fence orientation maybe this table is not for you.

I paid full price for two of them years ago(fence and table). At 299.99 for everything including the cabinet it is a no brainer. If I did not have 6 router tables(including the two in my table saw set up) already I would not hesitate to buy another. Actually, I have it in my to buy box at amazon, I just can not pull the trigger. Business is slow and I have other things I need first, but it is a great deal.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I didn't mean live. I meant like.

sb


----------



## Frankg (Nov 15, 2008)

Just as an FYI, Amazon raised the price on the CMT table today to $749.90....wow. Now that is a price increase!


----------



## woodshopdemos (Oct 13, 2008)

I have had three of these over the last three years -- currently have one on which I have mounted a larger Woodpecker table. They are all very fine tables. Quite easy to assemble and top stays flat. Pivot fence is superb.


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get a different kind of locking knob for the pivot fence?

The one that come with the table is an "L" shaped handle... and the "L" bangs into the subfence knobs (yes I know the "L" can be adjusted). I'd like to replace it with a round knob, but haven't found one locally with a metric thread (I think the CMT knob is M6).

So, before I go ahead and make something myself, I thought I'd ask around.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi AlanZ

Easy fix on that one,, pickup a 6mm screw that's full thread at the same time pickup a female plastic knob that's 1/4-20 thread the norm take them back to the shop and cut the head off the screw you got and put the knob in the wooden vise and run a 6mm tap down the hole almost all the way .

Once you have that done put on some super glue ( thick type ) on the threads and turn it into the knob, let ti set for just a bit and you now have a metric male knob that will do the trick..

You can get both items from ACE hardware...
You order one on line but the cost would kill the good deal when you can make your own for 2.oo or less..

But if you just want to buy one ,here's a link
Just type in knobs
http://www.mcmaster.com/
=========





AlanZ said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a different kind of locking knob for the pivot fence?
> 
> The one that come with the table is an "L" shaped handle... and the "L" bangs into the subfence knobs (yes I know the "L" can be adjusted). I'd like to replace it with a round knob, but haven't found one locally with a metric thread (I think the CMT knob is M6).
> 
> ...


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

As I said... I know I can make one <vbg>


----------

